
How I had a bygone 72-pin connector remade just to play Duck Hunt - teuobk
http://www.keacher.com/1627/how-i-had-a-bygone-72-pin-connector-remade-just-to-play-duck-hunt/
======
Zekio
sadly no mention of price on solution, but still a very interesting article
which teaches you that even things that are no longer made can still be
obtained via the internet in the modern day :)

